# Has anyone tried the Camp Chef Smoke Vault smoker?



## rob (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been looking to buy a gas smoker for the holidays and the Great Outdoors units are not locally available here now. The Camp Chef 18" Smoke Vaule looks like a good and similar unit (although a lot more $$$).
Is anybody familiar with this unit?
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2005)

Rob,

Welcome to the best Smoking site on the web.  I have seen several Camp Chef Smoke vaults in operation and they do a fine job. Right now they are producing the narrow version and as of last Sept. they where thinking of building a wide body if enough folks want them.  If I didn't already own a GOSM wide body I would definitely go with a Camp Chef. I already use several of their camp stoves and dutch ovens and haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 28, 2005)

Rob,

Welcome aboard!

I just did a Google on the Camp Chef's.  Looks like a pretty nice unit.  It just so happens that I'm in the market for a Gas Smoker, so I thought I'd check it out.  Seems like it's better constructed than the GOSM.  My only question is the size.  The online adds say it's only 18"?  Is that true, Earl?  I saw 2 different photos for the same unit - SMV-18.  One looks to be around 3 1/2 ft. or so, the other is pretty squatty.  18" is way too small for my needs.

Let us know what you decide, Rob.

Jeff


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, this is probably a silly question, but under "other specifications", what the heck does "Gun safe design" mean?

I'm not one for taking pot shots at the smoker (at least not with a gun)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...36#productinfo


Jeff(Fl), looks like 30" from the actual wesite:
http://www.campchef.com/products/pro...ail.php?id=187

And the picture either shows a turkey, or a cornish hen in there

My guess is that the 18 represents the Approx shelf size.  My Bandera are 16" grates, and the additional 2", in a controllable gas cooker, would certainly appeal to me.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok guys, here you go. Both units stand approx. 31 inches tall, the wide body (SMV24) is 24 1/2 in. wide and 17 inches deep. The narrow unit (SMV18) is 19 inches wide and 17 inches deep. Keep in mind that both of these measurements are the outside dimensions.  The thermometer housing looks like the combination dial on a Vault or Gun Safe.  This unit design is basically a copy of the GOSM (two side vents, top vent, four racks, Stainless steel water pan and cast iron wood chip box). I hope this helps answer your questions. If you check the Camp Chef web site at Campchef.com you'll be able to see if there is a Dealer near you so you can see these units first hand.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Earl.  I understood what the "Gun Safe" design meant, but Brother Bill is not a Sportsman.

So Earl, is this unit NOT better constructed than the GOSM?  It's twice the price!  I do not mind paying for quality when I'm looking for something.  I know the Cast Iron box on the cheap GOSM is too small compared to the ones I've seen on their better models.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeff, as I posted earlier in this thread. . .Personally, I think that the door on the Smoke Vault seals tighter than on my GOSM, but that may be due in part by who put it together. (I bought my GOSM widebody used for $100.00. No assembly required :D) I use a lot of Camp Chef products and I would recommend Camp Chef to anyone.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 29, 2005)

Oops.  For the record, I really wasn't trying to make a joke.  I hadn't a clue what gun safe meant.

Not much deer or game to shoot on the South Side of Chicago growing up.


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 29, 2005)

I gotta tell ya that the Camp Chef looks nice but I like my GOSM Stainless Steel Big Blocks. They are double-walled and have a high-temp silicone seal around the door. My smokers weight around 125 pounds each. They're built well, hold the heat, have brass burners with a 10 year warrantee, and have the large cast iron smoke box. Plus they almost $100 cheaper than their Camp Chef counterpart.

Down-side is they are real hard to find. :(


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 29, 2005)

My Costco had them stacked up in the Spring, if that helps anyone.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 29, 2005)

Bob,

That one sounds real nice!  What's the list price on that bad boy?  

You already answered a prominent question, and that was the type and quality of the burner.  Brass is the way to go with Gas.  I just want a "Quality" gas smoker to play with when I don't feel like firing up 'Ol Backdraft!  What's the Model # on yours?

Earl, thanks for the info!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fl. Jeff,

     I've found about four or five of them at my local Sam's Club. They are the wide body stainless steel, brass burner, double wall, three damper, four racks etc. model. I am out of pocket right now and can't get the model for you. But I can tell you from memory, the width is 24" wide 16" deep and 36" high. I've been looking at them and have placed an order with Santa. The price in Sam's is $298. And by the way, the standard black model is about half. But I just love that SS construction with the double walls. 


Fl. Bill


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Bill!  We don't belong to Sam's, but I'm sure one of my friends do!

Jeff


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jeff,

Gander Mountain has the wide body standard black model for $179.00. (The 18" version is $139.00). Brass burner, three dampers, four racks & cast iron wood box. Assembles in about 15 minutes.

I haven't seen the SS version around here, but I can tell you that I dearly love my GOSM's. I have two. I started with the 18" model several years ago, and my wife bought me the wide body unit for our anniversary two years ago.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 30, 2005)

SoFlaQuer, I paid $325 each for my smokers, looks like the price may have dropped if they're now $298. Here is the Model information:

The MODEL# is: A033142 
PRODUCT CODE: 643170900352


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 30, 2005)

Brian and Bob..............thanks for the tips!

I'll always be a stick burner, but I figure for short cooks like 3-2-1 Ribs, it'll be less hassle.  And maybe if I just want to throw in 1 Butt in for the weekend.  I hate firing up 'Ol Backdraft unless I have that bad boy full to the gills!!!!

Jeff


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a great site and is gonna be fun.


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 6, 2005)

We're glad you're happy here, Rob!

Learn what you can............and share what you know!

Jeff


----------



## bregent (Aug 2, 2017)

jonhsmith said:


> i had tried the Camp Chef Smoke Vault smoker and write an review here:


Seems like every one of your posts is to promote your own affiliate advertising website, which I believe is a violation of the terms of agreement of this forum.


----------

